# Steve Irwin - Stung by Stingray.



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

The croc hunter is no more, according to the news he was stung by stingray while doing a new show. Who's going to keep the croc's in shape.... 
Seriously my daughter and I use to enjoy sitting down for a session of the croc hunter, he will be sadly missed. :frown:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

If you swim with sharks yer gonna get ate.....

If you spend your whole life p!ss!ng off the wild-life, one day it's gonna come back and bite you in the backside (O.k.... stab you in the heart)

Karma is a harsh mistress


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

For some reason I thought he was killed by a Croc years ago...


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

lol yeah, he got pierced in the chest by a sting ray while doing a documentary on preserving them. rofl.
how ironic.
it's kinda sad though, because he had an 8 year old and a 3 year old.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steve Irwin was a man who truly loved nature and by all accounts did much for the environment in his native Australia and elsewhere.


Although it can be said that he took many risks in his life, this was a freak accident. Stingrays are NOT known to be agressive and stings from their barbs generally result in a painful welt. Fatalities are almost nonexistant.

For him to be stabbed directly in the heart (and according to his companions and the videotape he was NOT bothering the creature) is nothing but a terrible fluke.


I liked him. I sensed a passion and sincerity in him that we could all benefit from.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea he was a remarkable dude... he always lived on the edge when it came to the animals. Would you dare jump in and wrestle a croc ??? He was one of my daughters favorites. I'm sure he'll be missed around the world.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> lol yeah, he got pierced in the chest by a sting ray while doing a documentary on preserving them. rofl.


ROFL??? How old ARE you?? You have an extremely juvenile sense of humour...

Steve Irwin did more for wildlife in 44 years than most people do in a lifetime. He was an amazing man and will be greatly missed. *Children* were crying over his loss, which seriously makes me wonder how old YOU are.

Grow up!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> ROFL??? How old ARE you?? You have an extremely juvenile sense of humour...
> 
> Steve Irwin did more for wildlife in 44 years than most people do in a lifetime. He was an amazing man and will be greatly missed. *Children* were crying over his loss, which seriously makes me wonder how old YOU are.
> 
> Grow up!


old enough to know that you're a bitch. 

it's not funny that he died. the irony, however is.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> old enough to know that you're a bitch.
> 
> it's not funny that he died. the irony, however is.


You've crossed the line with this one. Uncool. You really need to start thinking quality instead of quantity with your posting.

.02


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

When you work at an occupation there are risks, I work with electricity and understand the risks but there is always the unforseen, the fluke, the bad moment when something can happen. There is no irony there, just tragedy,


advice.... reach for flame suit....


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You've crossed the line with this one. Uncool. You really need to start thinking quality instead of quantity with your posting.
> 
> .02


you know what. you're right. im sorry. I've had a really bad day. my best friend is off at university, and im back at high school in classes with a bunch of people that I don't know. and to top it off, the two other box boys aren't working the same shifts that I am anymore. So work is gonna suck too.

Sorry guys.
:frown:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> you know what. you're right. im sorry. I've had a really bad day. my best friend is off at university, and im back at high school in classes with a bunch of people that I don't know. and to top it off, the two other box boys aren't working the same shifts that I am anymore. So work is gonna suck too.
> 
> Sorry guys.
> :frown:


Don't tell me, tell Gilliangirl in a PM. Good on you if you do. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree it is Gilliangirl that you owe the apology to, come on step up and be a man...:smile:


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

It is ironic though that a guy who made his living getting up close with the worlds deadliest creatures should be killed by a supposed gentle one . News reports say that only 17 people have been killed by stingrays in the past 100 years ( I may have been dreaming I heard that on CBC ?? ) 
He is getting props from all over the world though and was offered a state funeral in Australia so shows you what kind of impact he had . 
John


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Perhaps ironic. Certainly not funny.


agreed . Working with wildlife can never be certain I guess , look at the Las Vegas guy and the tigers ? Those were his pets and he still was almost killed by it.
People that keep attack type dogs also , I think it's a time bomb waiting to go off , and most of them have little skill in training , just like the dog cause it's tough >I have met some very nice pit bulls but I would still be wary with children around . Hell I had a dog once that I wouldn't let out of my sight if people were over as he couldn't be trusted no matter how hard I tried to socialize him and he was scary big . anyway , off topic. 
John


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Sting Ray*

yeah there is actually a group of Crocodile hunter fanatics running around killing sting rays because one of them killed their buddy Steve.
Whats the world coming to?? IF you play with fire youre gonna get burned


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

"*Children* were crying over his loss"

Big deal... children cry over lots of stupid stuff....


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> yeah there is actually a group of Crocodile hunter fanatics running around killing sting rays because one of them killed their buddy Steve.
> Whats the world coming to?? IF you play with fire youre gonna get burned


That most certainly wouldn't be what Steve the Croc hunter would have wanted


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Unless it was improving his TV ratings....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guys, bashing Steve Irwin right now is really in poor taste.

RIP Steve.


You made a difference and MANY people all over the world loved you for it.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Just shows what I've always known. Sting Rays cause heart attacks.


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

RIP steve. you have made me aware of what is happening to the world. steve = animals friends. animals = our friends. steve = the greatest conservationist of my time.


----------

